# Shrimp rub/marinade?



## tumbleweed1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Several weeks ago while doing a pork butt, I tried some shrimp in the smoker as well. It was pretty basic- I rubbed with some olive oil & sprinkled'em with some Old Bay & a bit of Italian seasoning & let'em sit in the 'fridge for a while before placing them in a disposable pan & adding a stick & a half of butter in small pats over the top of them (I have a thread somewhere here on it). After about 45 minutes we ate'em up & I must say, they were pretty darned good. That being said, I plan on doing some shrimp again along with wings in the near future. I say this because although I'm at the moment planning on doing the exact same things as last time when it comes to the shrimp, but I am ALWAYS open to other possibilities & ideas for the prep/process. So I guess I'm looking for other ideas about what to do with shrimp, even if not for this cook, maybe for a future one.

For those about to impart their wisdom unto me, I thank you in advance.

TW


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2015)

I have been using this one 25 years. Good Stuff!!!...JJ

*Shrimp Fajita Marinade*

1/4C Red Wine Vinegar or Fresh Lime Juice

1/4C Olive Oil

2T Soy Sauce

2T Brown Sugar

1T Chili Powder

1tsp Oregano, Mexican preferred.

1/2tsp Kosher Salt

1/2tsp Black Pepper

3-4 Cloves Garlic, Minced.

Combine all and whisk well. Set aside.

Clean Shrimp and add to marinade.

Marinate 30 minutes and drain Shrimp.

Thread on soaked bamboo skewers.

Smoke or Grill as desired till just cooked through.

Makes about 3/4 Cup, enough for 1-2 pounds of Shrimp.

Note: Great on Chicken and Beef also. Marinate 8 to 12 hours.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have been using this one 25 years. Good Stuff!!!...JJ
> 
> *Shrimp Fajita Marinade*
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. It sounds pretty good. 

I printed it up & will definitely give it a try soon.

TW


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2015)

love shrimp on the grille being from Maryland where Old Bay was born a must use spice. I use evo and Old Bay do not marinade just rub shrimp with evo and sprinkle on the Old Bay to taste. Sometimes wrap with bacon. Have never smoked them may be worth the try.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Oct 27, 2015)

HalfSmoked said:


> love shrimp on the grille being from Maryland where Old Bay was born a must use spice. I use evo and Old Bay do not marinade just rub shrimp with evo and sprinkle on the Old Bay to taste. Sometimes wrap with bacon. Have never smoked them may be worth the try.


That's pretty much what I did last time & they were excellent. I agree the Old Bay works well. I did add butter, as well. I'm just always looking for new ideas. Here's a couple of pics from last time.

Going in-













Smoked Shrimp 5- seasoned & ready to smoke.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Oct 27, 2015






Coming out-













Smoked Shrimp 6- done.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Oct 27, 2015






TW


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2015)

Tumbleweed1 said:


> That's pretty much what I did last time & they were excellent. I agree the Old Bay works well. I did add butter, as well. I'm just always looking for new ideas. Here's a couple of pics from last time.
> 
> Going in-
> 
> ...


With garlic instead of old bay you would of had a nice looking scampi. would have been good over rice


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2015)

One of my favorite, simple marinades for shrimp is this:

2 limes juiced and zested
¼ cup honey
3 tbs olive oil
2 tsp chipotle flakes or 1 tsp chipotle powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp cumin
salt and pepper to taste
The zest is key so don't skip. Marinate for 30 minutes to 1 hour.

Take it up a notch and partially cook some bacon. Microwave for 1-2 minutes or in the oven at 375° for 5-10 minutes. You want the bacon to still be bendable. Cut the bacon strips in thirds and wrap the marinated shrimp and skewer. Grill or smoke. If smoking use a mild wood like apple, cherry, alder, peach.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> One of my favorite, simple marinades for shrimp is this:
> 
> 2 limes juiced and zested
> ¼ cup honey
> ...


Thank you for the recipe.

Printed & in my book!

TW


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Today's the day, Chef Jimmy J.

Giving the marinade a try- http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237817/smoked-shrimp-using-chef-jimmy-js-fahita-marinade

Thanks!

TW


----------

